# Goat with tooth infection, what to do?



## rebelINny (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a doe, 8 months, that we found through radiograph about a month ago to have an infection under one of her back teeth. The vet told us to give her antibiotics (oxetet) twice a day for 2-4 weeks. We have been doing this and it has gotten better but she still seems to be having some trouble with it, but not much. However I was going to check her famacha yesterday and when I did I felt the bone (socket) and her eyes are sunk in. I hadn't noticed this recently because of her coloring its hard to tell and hubby has been doing the feeding and care since its been so cold out. I know she is drinking and I see her eating, but something is not right here. She is either dehydrated or lacking enough food getting in. What can I do? The vet won't help anymore because they aren't a large animal vet and don't really know what to do. I really think she isn't getting enough nutrition. Can she eat like alfalfa pellets pretty well solely for her feed with whatever she can eat in hay on the side. If so what amount of pellets a day? Then also, what can be done about this tooth. It is obviously still a problem? I really need some advice here. This is said goat, though the pic was taken in the summer.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 9, 2010)

Oxytet twice a day for 2-4 weeks?


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 9, 2010)

Thats what I was told 0.5ml twice a day for 2-4 weeks. They are not a large animal vet though so who knows if it was right.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 9, 2010)

Clearly you need to find a large animal vet and have the tooth removed.  (seems like a small animal vet could handle a tooth extraction on a young goat too though, she couldn't weigh more than a large dog!).

As long as the tooth is an issue, she will have continuous infections, trouble chewing.  I'd find a way, and get it yanked.

Chaffhaye might be a good idea for her, the small chopped stems don't require much chewing and have high nutrient value.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 9, 2010)

rebelINny said:
			
		

> Thats what I was told 0.5ml twice a day for 2-4 weeks. They are not a large animal vet though so who knows if it was right.


.5 mL twice a day?  I've never heard of such an odd way of prescribing oxytet.  I would find a new vet.


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 9, 2010)

The problem is she is in with 5 other doeling around the same age so I would have to separate her and I don't really have that option right now  I guess I can just take her out and feed her twice a day. I don't know! Ugh! This is a pain! I can't afford to have her tooth extracted right now or the cost for the vet to come out and do it. The vet wants $65 just to show up and $55 if I take her in and God knows how much they would want for a tooth extraction! Then she would probably still need to be fed differently with a tooth gone right?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 9, 2010)

I mean this in the nicest way possible.  Sounds like you've lost quite a few goats lately. If you want to stop losing goats, you're going to have to start doing things diffrently.  

This goat obviously needs something different.  What are your goats worth to you?  Regardless, no animal deserves to suffer if it is in pain.  I would at least start her on antibiotics again, but this time do the proper dosage. If you're using oxytet the dosage is 4.5 mL per 100 lbs. I usually do it once a day for 3 days and re-evaluate.  LA-200 burns badly, so watch out for a reaction.  You may be able to find Biomycin, which doesn't sting.  You really should try to separate her at least at feeding time to make sure she's getting enough to eat and not being pushed around.  

If antibiotics don't help, she needs further treatment.


----------



## cmjust0 (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, 1ml/day for an adult doe isn't enough.  If that helped, imagine what a *proper* dose might do!



I'd go somewhere around 3-4ml / 100lbs of bodyweight, once a day for about a week...see if that clears the problem up.  If not, yeah...probably would have to yank that tooth out, I suppose..

I have no clue how you'd go about doing that, but I'd imagine it involves a pair of angled pliers, a block of wood to wedge her mouth open, perhaps a few shots of liquid courage, and one *very* pissed off goat.  You might even see about getting a syringe full of lidocaine if it comes to that.

I've done some..."stuff"...but even I cringe at the idea of pulling a tooth.  I don't envy ya..


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 9, 2010)

She was getting Duramycin. She is a mini-Alpine so only 21lbs which I think was why it was such a low dose. Either way I just got off the phone with a large animal vet........250-400 dollars if it isn't anything major. I can't even buy christmas gifts for my five children this year. Enough said. However she did give me some tips. I am going to switch her to Pen G and see if that helps and get ahold of some banamine for pain as well as get some hay cubes to soak in water first then feed to her so she is getting plenty to eat. I love my goats, I realize that they aren't being taken care of maybe as some people do and take them to the vet whenever there is a problem and all that. I am not a rich person, not even wealthy. Poverty level is probably where we would be classed. However we are farmers and we feed hundreds of people every year with our fresh produce and hubby makes his own hay which is why we have goats and cows. We are trying to make a go of it, and though this post may sound like I am being rude I really am not I just want everyone to know the position I am in. We moved to this place last year.....got a herd of 16 goats in August...some teenager brought a couple of kid goats he found along the side of the road to us because he thought they were ours. We housed them waiting for their owners, the were big we didn't know they weren't weaned yet, didn't know anything about them......they were part of our losses this past year, all that we lost were "bottle babies" that we bought from a large dairy farm that I begged my husband NOT to buy because they don't do well off their mothers. I lost one adult this year due to worm overload because we were milking her constantly and didn't want to worm during milking and so put it off...........I will admit things are not the way I want them exactly.....I was pregnant during most of the deaths and having a very HARD time with it and couldn't do much of anything for my goats. Hubby did what he could but he knows next to nothing about them. Sorry for the vent........but I am doing all I can. I urge my hubby to let me sell some till we are a size I can manage alone, but he won't let me.  Either way they are fed, they are housed, they are taken care of medically the best they can and I really do love them. How am I supposed to prevent an infected tooth?


----------



## Our7Wonders (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 9, 2010)

You need to explain to your husband that if you are struggling to take care of your goats you need to downsize so you can properly take care of them.  I'm not talking about the surgery, because an unexpected $500 would be hard for anyone to budget in, but I'm talking about the proper maintenance, enough food for everyone, etc.  You said you started out with 40 goats this year and lost at least 11 of them.   You don't need to be rich to own animals, but you should be able to afford to feed them, house them, provide basic necessities (like dewormer), etc.  

Good luck with your goats.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 9, 2010)

I would say if you have been dosing any animal with an antibiotic, or anything for that matter, without effect for that long, then going any futher is not only a waste of money but also increasingly harmful for the animal.  If you cannot fix the problem causing the "infection", whatever the reason, then I would consider contacting someone that is able to care for it properly and Begging them to take her.  A tooth problem will only get worse and soon the goat will not be able to eat at all...Then your real problems will begin.  Sorry about your situation but consider the goat.


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 9, 2010)

I DO provide all their basic needs. We have plenty of hay to feed, plenty of room in a barn-two barns actually to keep them all warm. We DO worm them, we have been doing herbal wormer but I didn't realize at first that I should worm with Ivomec first to cut the wormload and maintain it with herbal! I have a whole 50 ml bottle of Ivomec I just bought yesterday for $42! I don't however figure in a tooth infection, or someone dropping two kid goats on my door step that I know nothing about, or any of the other FREAK accidents that sometimes happen. I guess I am now considered a BAD goat raiser now because of my losses though I did my best in each situation to care for them properly. We can manage our goats even the amount that we have for all their basic and some extra care....but not the freaky things that happen out of the blue for no obvious reason.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't think anyone intends to offend, so much as ask you to really evaluate the situation.

Yes,  you DO need to plan and be prepared for things like this!  If you can't...you need to sit down and think long and hard about why you have the goats to begin with.

Last year...my vet costs were pretty high.  I spent over $500 in one day on a doe who had uterine inertia...still lost the doe post-surgically and her kid...but guess what?  I had the money ready, set aside, and was able to have piece of mind knowing I had been able to give her the best possible veterinary care.  Was the doe worth anywhere near what I spent?  Nope...but the CARE was.  It's the same with my cats, dogs, horses, chickens.

Livestock that aren't part of a large commercial herd are LUXURIES.  You choose to have them, you then become obligated to provide care for them.  If you can't afford to prepare for the unexpected, then perhaps you can't afford to have the goats.

I'm by no means rich.  Actually, this has been THE WORST year financially I've had...but my animals have still received immediate vet care when they needed it.  Period.  I doubt there are a bunch of people sitting here preaching at you that twiddle their thumbs wondering how to spend all their extra money - so don't take it personally...just take it as concern for YOUR best interests, as well as your goat's best interest.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 9, 2010)

We see a lot of tooth problems in alpacas. While we try the antibiotic route, most of the time they need surgery. You may want to consider culling this girl. I know it will be hard. You can always try the Pen G and see how it works. I would also suggest weighing the girl and making sure she is only 21 pounds. You would be surprised how heavy a small goat can be. You would never guess that some of my Nigerians are over 70 lbs. 

Also, what dose of Pen G did the vet tell you to give. I know for alpacas it is 3cc per 100 lbs, not sure what the dosage is for goats and it is very important not to underdose it. I would also see if there is a hole in her skin by that tooth. See if it has abscessed and opened up. Then you can also flush it out with hydrogen peroxide twice a day for a little while. Make sure to get the pus out. I had to flush out a pregnant alpaca this past spring twice a day until she gave birth and could then go for surgery.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 9, 2010)

I dont think anyone is outright saying your a bad goat owner.   I think they are expressing that goats are expensive from time to time..and if you cant afford  the care...it is sometimes best to shrink your herd to a managable size..thats all. 

Dont take as a personal attack.  They are expressing the reality of the situation.  I know alot farmers. Me included, and I can say most are realistic and  compassionite people. So please dont take offense to their honesty.  

First, I would find a large animal shelter to take those two kids that were dropped on your door step...you must lift your load..rather than adding to it right now.  

Second, the reality of the infected tooth is that it is not gonna go away. And it will most likely be fatal if not cared for.  Im am very very sorry...    If not by starving cuz she cant eat.  But by infection in the blood stream.   No ones trying to mean..that again is just reality about the tooth.  If it were me I would get on the phone..call the colleges around..vet programs etc etc..vets any and all...and ask for help...vet programs at colleges may just wanna opportunity to extract a tooth...get my drift!!  People are out there willing to help...you just gotta ask..believe me..it may just help.

The large animal shelter may have a vet there that would be willing to help...just ask and keep asking.

When having a livestock herd..and infected tooth, hoof rot, injuries, lice and on and on are not really unexpected things with in herds.  They happen all the time.    

I am not trying to be rude at all...and I understand that money is an issue.  Its an issue for most now a days.  But understanding the complete care of a livestock herd and everything that can come up unexpectedly is important.  

I am truly sorry for your hard time and situation!!   I understand..its tough.   

Good luck...I really hope you find some good people out there that our willing to help! They do exsist!!


----------



## cmjust0 (Dec 9, 2010)

Edited for content, and language.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 9, 2010)

Karen made a very good point...if there are no other options avail..then I would also consider culling the doe.  

It may sound awful to you...but whats worst?? She will die in a terrible way and it will take time for her to pass like that...and pain medications are just not enough sometimes.

In my opinion..if you are out of options I would seriously consider that.  I would discuss it with your husband etc. 

You have some hard decisions to make. I am very sorry for your situation. I truly wish you a miracle...really.  I hope something wonderful comes thru!!  And someone can get that tooth out!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 9, 2010)

What about contacting Cornell University. I have no idea where you are in relation to them but I know they treat alpacas. If they treat alpacas, I bet they treat goats. Maybe you could at least call them and get some info from them.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 9, 2010)

21 pounds didn't sound quite right to me either.  My nigerians are at about 45 pounds at 8 months.  Was she weighed?


----------



## Calliopia (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a food suggestion for you. 

She'll have trouble chewing either way.  If the tooth stays or the tooth goes. 

 Get in touch with a local restaurant or grocery.  Call around until you find one willing to work with you.  Ask to pick up their junked fruit and veggies. 

My mama goat was kicked in the head by a horse last winter and it fractured her cheek. She was on PenG, etc but it still abscessed and I pulled a bone shard out of the side of her head.  FUN stuff.   But I got her through it food wise by giving her cut up apples, peaches, lettuce, cabbage, kale, strawberries, raspberries, grapes.  Anything that I could cut small and get into her so she wouldn't have to chew as much.  She still had access to grain and hay but I supplemented the crap out of her diet and she pulled through and just kidded a nice healthy doeling for me.  I guess it was my thank you present. 

Anyway.. Do what ever you can to get food into her. She can't fight an infection if she is starving because she can't eat.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 9, 2010)

No one is saying you are a bad goat owner.  In fact we all *know* you are a great goat owner because you care enough to try and help them in any way possible instead of just letting them suffer.  

Written communication is very different from verbal.  Tone, intent and a lot of non verbal cues are lost in this forum.  Sometimes communicating a very difficult thing just comes out sounding critical when it is just some very concerned person who wants to help you and your animals.  

Please try and understand we all want you to be successful and have happy, healthy animals.  Sometimes there are just not any good options but take them to a vet.  We do not know your personal situation or all the facts.  Maybe you should have not gotten them in the first place, maybe not, without all the facts none of us can judge that except you. The only fact that matters is you have them now and need help.  I know you are doing all you can.  And so are we.  

Sometimes the answer is not what you want to hear and that is very difficult.   There have been lots of suggestions.  I hope something works for you.


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 9, 2010)

She was weighed a month ago at the vet's office. She said 21lbs. She is 8 months old and she is very short, but is nicely filled out. 

cmjust0- Sorry if I made you think you don't know what your talking about that wasn't my intention. I was just explaining what I had been told about herbal wormers and what I *thought* they are supposed to do based on everything I have read/heard about them.

Thanks for all your advice and help from everyone, I apologize for getting a bit emotional about all this but I hate it when crap like this happens and I am doing everything that I know to do and can afford to do and I still get the "your not doing enough" feeling from others. Truth is there are not any animal shelters around here that will take farm animals...so there is no help there for just getting her taken care of medically so they can find her a good home. I am trying.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 9, 2010)

Unfortunately, every one of us has gone through a learning curve with livestock and have killed a few along the way. Consider this your bad year and a big learning year. Even if you know what you are doing, everyone has a bad year with losses for one reason or another. Learn from your mistakes and figure out how you can correct them and move on. Nothing more you can do. Does it hurt - yes, but you have to keep moving on and do the best that you can.

I would weigh your female with the abscess again. She should have gained weight in a month. This will also help you to see if she has been eating properly or not.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 9, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> perhaps a few shots of liquid courage, and one *very* pissed off goat.


For her or the goat!! Or both!!


----------



## cmjust0 (Dec 9, 2010)

rebelINny said:
			
		

> Thanks for all your advice and help from everyone, I apologize for getting a bit emotional about all this but I hate it when crap like this happens and I am doing everything that I know to do and can afford to do and I still get the "your not doing enough" feeling from others. Truth is there are not any animal shelters around here that will take farm animals...so there is no help there for just getting her taken care of medically so they can find her a good home. I am trying.


The reason there are no animal shelters that will take farm animals is because that's what livestock auctions are for..

That's not meant as a suggestion, necessarily...it's just a fact.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 9, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> rebelINny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am actually very suprised at that...we have many animals shelters in NH that take large animals.  I have a friend who has 3 goat rescues from a shelter.  I would think NY would have many more than we do??  I would imagine if you were abusing them...they would be quick to find a home for them.  

They have them everywhere.  Try the ASPCA...Im sure they would steer you in the right direction.   What would they do with them if you called the animal control officer???  

But anyway.  If its not an option for you..its not an option???


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 9, 2010)

http://www.petsalive.com/

Heres a NY Barnyard shelter...Please give them a call...they may not have room etc...but ask for the closest..and if you have to drive an hour...it just maybe worth it...

In the least..tell them your situation with her tooth and ask for assistance or help in locating assistance with that.  

I know if you are broke in NH...we have vouchers to get your animals spayed/neutered etc.  

It sounds like a pain I know.  But it may be worth a few phone calls.

http://www.townofbethlehem.org/images/Police/LostAndFoundAnimals/RescueShelterList.pdf 

That is eight pages of rescues in the NY area...Their is someone in there that would get you in the right direction to get assistance or know a vet that would be willing to help....I am almost positive...I hope it helps!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 9, 2010)

rebelINny said:
			
		

> She was weighed a month ago at the vet's office. She said 21lbs. She is 8 months old and she is very short, but is nicely filled out.


I could be totally wrong, but I'm having a tough time imagining your vet got the weight right... My youngest purebred nigerian doe is normal sized and we tracked her weight pretty carefully around the 7-8 month range because we were gearing up to breed her.  She was 42 pounds at 7 months and 45 at 8 months.  She's absolutely not overconditioned.  Our nigi buckling was within a few pounds.  Our nubian buckling born here this summer was 45 pounds at 8 WEEKS.  Granted, he was a singleton and a major chunk  but I would think a first generation mini-alpine would fall somewhere in the middle rather than be half the size of a nigerian.

An inaccurate weight will affect your dosage on the antibiotics you're giving her.  Even if you re-home it's probably wise to continue on the antibiotics until then and you wouldn't want to under dose.  We weigh ours by picking them up and standing on the regular ol' bathroom scale.  Maybe you could weigh her yourself?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 9, 2010)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> rebelINny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That could very well be the issue why it has not gone away or has returned.  Grab her and grab your scale..and begin again...in the least it will give you time to search for vet assistance if needed.  Or save some money for the inevitable tooth removal!   Its a shot...In that pic from the summer she looks heavier than 20lbs...pics are decieving though..I understand.   

Are they eating sweet feed???  If so..I would switch them immediatley.  That will rott thier teeth quickly.


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 9, 2010)

No the don't eat like regular sweet feed they get a fine mix of cracked corn, oats and such with a little molasses mixed in but not a lot. I will check for sure on the amount of molasses but I don't think its much. Thanks for the tip though.  Thanks Emmett's Diary for all the links. I will check up and make some calls tomorrow. My biggest concern right now is getting a good amount of food in her to get her fattened up more. 
nsmithurmond- I understand your skeptism at the weight. All I know is that is what the scale said at the vets and to be honest she is built like a nigerian at the same age. I know she is small, but she is fed well (up till this problem in which she is obviously not getting as much as she needs). Thanks for all the help, I will do what I can from here with all the suggestions and advice. Thanks again.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 9, 2010)

Just a little suggestion...omit the cracked corn (and molasses) ASAP.  It's terrible for goats.  This diet might be part of your issues, it's not very well rounded.  For this doe, especially...whole and cracked grains are an impossible diet - an extruded pellet would be easier to digest even if she can't chew it well.

You made the comment that this doeling is well filled out.  While I know you didn't ask for opinions - I have to disagree.  In the photo provided, especially for being half Nigerian, in my opinion she's quite underconditioned.  If she really does weigh under 30 lbs at 8 months old, well...she's too thin.

If you omit the cracked corn and molasses, keep the oats and add in a goat mixer you will see better results with your goat's conditions.  In a perfect world, I suggest you ditch the milled feed and switch to a complete goat pellet...but I understand some just won't follow that advice.


----------



## tiffanyh (Dec 10, 2010)

Rebel, where in NY are you located? I am in CT and that cute little thing can cull her way to my house!  At am a CVT and have access to plenty vet care- still cost alot though! Just had an exploratory on a buck with a retained testicle. I live the retired life now from "teching" though and now tech chemistry FT at a university. Besides the point I guess.....

I wouldnt worry yet. I would work to fatten her up and get her infection under control with a good strong dose of wide spectrum antibiotics. The 0.5ml seems tiny. A very small amount. I have a nigerian who is 6 months and over 21lbs, so although she may be small, that also may be off. Get on a scale with and without her to get another idea for yourself. Fiasco farms has antibiotic information and dosages also, so you can peek there for ideas.

So be proactive and aggressive for a few weeks with this girl, keep lots of water and food going through her and cross the next bridge when you get there. 

I might also ask for a copy of her XRays to keep on hand. Since you paid for them, you shoudl have access to them and keep then since you may end up somewhere else also. I might just take what the vet said with a grain of salt.


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi tiffany....thanks for the help. I live on the Mass border right in the middle of the state., not too far from CT. I really would like to keep this girl, so I am going to try to fatten her up and work with her. I will keep you in mind though and will let you take her if my effforts don't seem to be working.  I will try the scale thing however I do have to borrow one since I don't have one. Not a big deal though.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 10, 2010)

rebelINny said:
			
		

> She was weighed a month ago at the vet's office. She said 21lbs. She is 8 months old and she is very short, but is nicely filled out.





			
				rebelINny said:
			
		

> nsmithurmond- I understand your skeptism at the weight. All I know is that is what the scale said at the vets and to be honest she is built like a nigerian at the same age. I know she is small, but she is fed well (up till this problem in which she is obviously not getting as much as she needs).


I'm trying to figure how to word this as delicately as possible because truly it's not meant as an attack, but I feel like we might want to get to the bottom of this.  I'm in agreement with Kate that she cannot weigh 21 pounds AND be filled out- at 8 months they should be mutually exclusive statements.  This is even if she is built like a nigerian as you've said.

Here is a picture of the two goats I mentioned in the previous post:







The little buckskin on the right is the doeling I mentioned.  This picture was taken when she was 8 months.  You can see she is quite short.  She weighed 45 pounds at that time.  The knobby-kneed kid next to her is just shy of 8 weeks in this photo.  He's also around 45 pounds, but tall and narrow whereas she's short and wide.

I AM NOT saying that you're not feeding your goats well.  If her tooth was infected from an early age that would surely affect her growth.  What I am suggesting is that the inconsistency in the two statements quoted above indicates to me that additional research on your part in body condition scoring is warranted.  BCS is somewhat subjective, but I don't believe differences in interpretation would account for a 50% difference in weight (for a goat of similar height) between what one person believes to be good condition vs. another person's opinion.

It's obvious that you care about your goats or you wouldn't be taking the time to ask questions about their care.  I don't want to imply otherwise and hope I haven't offended.  It just seems too important to ignore what _might_ be an opportunity to discuss larger management issues that could affect your success with the entire herd.

Here's a link to some info about how to judge BCS.

http://www.luresext.edu/goats/research/bcshowto.html


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks again for all the advice/help. Believe it or not I really am "listening" and taking it all in and doing things for this goat. I bought hay cubes today and she is eating it good. I am getting pro-biotics into her. Until recently I would have been able to afford some vet care but it has been rough lately.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 10, 2010)

rebelINny said:
			
		

> Thanks again for all the advice/help. Believe it or not I really am "listening" and taking it all in and doing things for this goat. I bought hay cubes today and she is eating it good. I am getting pro-biotics into her. Until recently I would have been able to afford some vet care but it has been rough lately.


  Thats what I wanna hear!!!  Shes eating!!!  Thats a bonus!!!
Keep us updated on her!


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Dec 10, 2010)

Folks lets settle down here, obviously she wants help or she would not have come here to ask, and thus clearly wants to do what's right for the goat.  She may have gotten bad advice on the previous antibiotic dosage/course so lets help her figure that out, and see if the goat gets better or really needs the tooth out.


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 11, 2010)

Aggie- The goats on my site I agree were WAY to skinny. I took those pics just a week after I had bought them from someone else. They are much fatter now and doing well. They come with problems such as being too skinny, loaded with worms, one had his horns banded just weeks before and it was infected. I took care of that and he got better. I have had to very carefully saw the the stunted horns back on the other buck since they were growing back onto his head. My husband and I did it and he only had a tinge of blood which we put blood stop on. He is incredibly better since we first bought him. I had to cull two of the goats we got right away because they were so skinny and wouldn't put on weight after the first couple of weeks. We got a herd of 16 pathetically unhealthy goats that I knew upon seeing them they weren't worth (as far as livestock prices are concerned) the money we were paying for them. We paid a small fortune for them. I bought these animals even after seeing them because I wanted to try to save them and get them better. I know you don't understand what is going on here. I guess I shouldn't have put those pics up on the site right after I got them as I knew they were too skinny, however I was PROUD to have these goats and know that I would do my best for them. 

Thankful for everyone's opinion and advice even if I may not agree with some. My goats get fed PLENTY as much as they should need according to all the different goat books I have read, and extra since alot of them are bred now.


----------



## freemotion (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for sticking around, rebelINny, in spite of the not-so-warm welcome.  Most newbies would have left by now....I'm certain many read a few threads like this and decide not to post their own questions.

You have been wonderfully gracious in your replies in spite of everything and many can benefit from your example.  People forget that they weren't born knowing everything and had a learning curve, too.   Or that they might not have all the facts.  I think it is sad that you have to defend yourself in every reply you make.

I think you are doing a GREAT JOB.


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks freemotion, I really value your support and encouraging words. I know that others don't know me or my situation and I know that I am doing the best I can and that the goats are being cared for despite all the problems we have had lately. No matter what others may think about me now they are entitled to that but I am the only one that can do what needs to be done with these animals and I am doing what needs to be done. I was out half the day today worming and giving selenium/vit.E gel to each and every goat that hasn't had it yet or for awhile.  I don't feel a knot on the side of her jaw like at first so I do think she is better. I am going to see my vet tech friend about doing another radiograph to see if the infection is still there. She is eating on the hay cubes (soaked and softened first) and grain well and she isn't weak at all and hasn't been so I am thinking she is gonna continue to get better. This makes me happy.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 11, 2010)

I am very happy to hear shes doing better!  And eating food and gaining strength!!  Road to recovery is always the best road to be on!!

Good luck with the infection..I hope you find that infection is gone when you see your friend.  Im glad you have a friend that can do that for you!  Thats good!  

I too am glad to hear you hung in on this forum!  As someone wrote in this thread...it is easy for this type of communication to be misconstrude.  Its much easier to talk face to face to people sometimes!!  

I really do hope she recovers and bounces back for you!!  

Keep us posted..Im curious if the infection is gone...I would probally start a new thread when you get that info!!  

Be well!!


----------



## tiffanyh (Dec 12, 2010)

Well said freemotion. Much more eloquent than my attempt!!

Do keep us posted on what you find. Im glad she is eating, that is a necessity at the least!!!


----------



## lilhill (Dec 12, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Thanks for sticking around, rebelINny, in spite of the not-so-warm welcome.  Most newbies would have left by now....I'm certain many read a few threads like this and decide not to post their own questions.
> 
> You have been wonderfully gracious in your replies in spite of everything and many can benefit from your example.  People forget that they weren't born knowing everything and had a learning curve, too.   Or that they might not have all the facts.  I think it is sad that you have to defend yourself in every reply you make.
> 
> I think you are doing a GREAT JOB.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 12, 2010)

rebelINny said:
			
		

> Thanks again for all the advice/help. Believe it or not I really am "listening" and taking it all in and doing things for this goat. I bought hay cubes today and she is eating it good. I am getting pro-biotics into her. Until recently I would have been able to afford some vet care but it has been rough lately.


I think some other folks may have suggested this already, but I'd add some calf manna to that as well.  It might help put/keep some weight on her.


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks, I will see about getting some calf manna. Definitely want to do whatever I can to help her get back into the right condition.


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Dec 13, 2010)

Folks I have cleaned this thread of all the off topic banter.  Please in the future if you want to argue if your goats are pets or livestock start your own thread.

The list of treatment/care options for this goat are the same regardless of her pet/livestock status.  The only one that can decide how far in treatment it will go is the OP, it's her goat.  Each of us has the right to decide the treatment options and clearly this owner does want to treat the goat, she came here for help, lets give it.

Bashing each other for past treatment option costs is not helpful, nor is it the spirit in which we hope to keep this forum.  Glad you got the chance to apologize to each other and the OP, now lets move on, on topic.


----------

